# Pet pics



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

Since people have been posting pics of their animals in various places, I thought I'd start a topic off for pet pics. 

I will start off with mine...fish. They aren't furry and warm, but they also don't mess the rug! They do have personalties though. I am down to 2 tanks from 4, one 46 gallon (175 liter) with community fish, docile and active (Platys, black tetras, swordtails and 2 plecos). The other one is 20 gallons (75 liters) and has my killers, African Cichlids, one regani and one jewelled. I used to have an 80 gallon tank with about a dozen cichlids, but got tired of having weekly bloodbaths in the tank! So it's down to those 2 killers for as long as they live. I have had the regani for over 4 years and he is one bad*ss mofo. He has killed several fish 3 times his size. Hence, we call him Brutus.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 5, 2005)

The parrot that has found itself in my front room - name Carrot-Pete - it's a Crimson Rosella Parakeet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice fish, Evan 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks, I like them. They are very calming. My 3 year old likes them as well. The really cool thing is that they have been reproducing, so I never have to replenish. Platys and swordtails are like rabbits!


----------



## JCS (Jan 5, 2005)

Heres a few, I dont have that many good pics of all of them..


----------



## JCS (Jan 5, 2005)

Heres one of my favorite cat, Hotrod:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice pussy JCS 

Nice dogs too 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2005)

Here are my pets (the dog is family and there are two more Guinea pigs but they are not mine)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

If I can find my cat, I'll post some pics of the bugga...


(He lives under the adjacent apartment where we used to live...)

Before anyone gets campy and speaks of animal rights, it was his choice, if we let him out of the house, he usually wouldn't return too quickly, so now we leave him food and take care of him...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

Seeing as my pictures of the parrot were huge, I took another one and downsized it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice. What CD did you sacrifice?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

Free AOL trial CD, that's his mirror.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats cruelty to animals, giving him an AOL cd...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

He did have Shogun Total War Video CD but we felt that was too up market for him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

He's a right little poser, as soon as the camera comes out he's standing up straight and looking at you. I have one of him hanging on his keys upside down but that wasn't on a digital camera, and I have no scanner.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

does this mean i have to get a picture of every animal on our farm..............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

No, only if they are pets, otherwise I would have called this thread "Food Pics"!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

well we have no pets  we dont even alloy the dog into the house..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Meany....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

My cat, Jack....

My dog, Sabrett.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

your dog looks like a cat...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I hardly think so.... He's a Dachshund...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

it does in that pic................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Show me a pic of a cat that looks like my dog and ill believe u....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

it does to me ok!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

It'd be a hell of an ugly cat!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Then u have some crazy looking cats up in ur neck of Launceston.....

Do u happen to have an Atomic Reactor in ur area??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

no just shit ugly cats


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I had a Love Bird (Named Wurger), till my Wife fed him to the Dog......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

does that look like a fluffy toy bird to anyone else??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Hehe.. Keep insulting my animals buddy and Ill bring out the sheep jokes again....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool Dog. Looks NOTHING like a cat...

Bring out the sheep jokes anyway


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Jeez Lanc, can you think of something nice to say about Les' animals? My wife and I are Dachsund fans, but we just have fish for now.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2005)

Les good looking honey you have there with the Dachsi. We had a short hair for about 10 years, a super dog. then for a long spell then a malamute/wolf. Great dog but her back blew out...........sick, then a great little minature Schnauzer for another 10 years. Now nothing, no time to take care of a pup or a kitten, as we are so insanely busy

sad ............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks about the wife comment... 18 years is a long time to be married to a 100% Irish Woman with Red Hair..... 

SHE HASNT KILLED ME YET!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank God for the SEAL training!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Probably the only thing thats saved me so far..... 

Well..... That and my Cat-Like Reflexes.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 8, 2005)

The Cat-Ownership helps too, eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Hehe, the cat hates my wife, which is why I love him so much..... He claws her and bites her face when she sleeps...

I lay there and giggle....


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2005)

Aye ! Irish yet. Well I still have what is left of my red scalp too. My wife is from the Prussian back ground-west blonde green eyed. 18 years congrats, we celebrated our 30th this past August

thumbs up icon


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

30 years....... Good on ya buddy......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, good going! We'll see if I can last 10. So far so good!


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2005)

just keep luvin em gents as it pays off some nice dividends


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive been waiting for those "Dividends" goin on like 10 years now......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, when you think about it, at least you don't have to hunt for sex, just beg for it...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, but getting married for free sex is like buying a 747 for free peanuts! Naw, my wife and are will be celebrating our 8th anniversary this year. I wonder where the heck the time went! Congrats, Erich, 30 years is great and damn near unheard of these days.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Jeff Foxworthy? 



I know that, I'm just saying, isn't it better than being a hunter on the prowl constantly?


*Edit~this doesn't apply if you got _LOADS_, or else being single for a wile more might be better...  )


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, Jeff Foxworthy. I really should have credited him for that quote. Believe me, if I had a choice of being where I am today or being single again, I would still be right where I am. I never thought I would settle down, and I didn't get married until I was 31, so I had "sowed my oats". Like I said I didn;t think I would settle down, then I met someone I realized I didn't want to live without.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yes, but getting married for free sex is like buying a 747 for free peanuts! Naw, my wife and are will be celebrating our 8th anniversary this year. I wonder where the heck the time went! Congrats, Erich, 30 years is great and damn near unheard of these days.


 
It'll be my Mum and Dads 28th this March, I reckons they'll prolly make the 50...I hope they do...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, they've made it this far! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, and if 15 of those years have been with me then hell, they can make it through anything!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

too true, too true............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's some better pictures of my parrot. Notice in the top one, the part of an EE Lightning picture...from...can anyone guess the Squadron?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats one hardcore parrot...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

How is that parrot hardcore CC???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2005)

he watches animal porn............


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2005)

*Lancs..... I WANNA SEE FARM ANIMALS.... so get um on here.

Evan.... I like your fish, I used to keep tropical fish years ago ( I love Neon tetres ...spelt wrong and cant be bothered ..sorry), I was thinking of setting up my tank again sometime this year. we are down on pets, since the rabbit, gold fish and hamster died this year.... we just have two cats left now, both are blooming wonderful ( post more pics soon).
Love all the parrot pics.... you sure love that bird.... does it talk? I used to have a budgie that said " Up the blues" .. I am a keen Manchester City fan.... Hey Med ...Oldham knocked us out of the cup last week.. did you say your dad supported them (swines)*


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

My parrot says 'What you doin'?' , 'Cup o tea', 'Hello' and is currently learning 'Hello, bastards' He also whistles a few beethoven tunes...

And no one has got the Lightning Sqn yet..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

Double Crow Squadron?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

They're not crows


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

Twin Raven Squadron?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

They're not Ravens


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Its the 11th Squadron right??


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes...it just took a little logic to work out. My dad got it from his days with 11 Sqn. We have two Chinook ones, one from the Mid East Sqn. that was formed for the Gulf. And one from his home base Chinooks, I can't remember the base name though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Its the 11th Squadron right??



I was gonna say that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Well here are my contributions to this thread:

This is my snake Pandora and my cat Kruemmel.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool! 8) My dog wont stay still long enough for a photo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

We also have 3 Girbles, we are getting fish on monday and currently we have a rat that my snake will not eat for some reason.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

We have a cat that lives in our garden for no reason and some fish in the pond.

BTW, congrats on 2000 posts! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2005)

yes very well done.........


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 18, 2005)

love ur cat 8) , i want a cat but my mum not let me , she is a b-atch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Batch of what? Eggs?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

I personally dont like cats. I am a dog person, plus I happen to be allergic to cats. However my wife loves cats, so when I get deployed to Iraq for a year I got her a kitten so that she would not be alone. Since getting back home though, I have gotten over my allergies of her (I still break out terribly when I am around other cats, just not this one anymore) and I seem to have taken her in. She has become part of our family. Plus she is hillarious to watch. I am to the point though that I am going to give my cat the rat that my snake wont eat because it torture for the poor rat to live in the snake terrarium in fear and never be eaten. It has been 3 days now! I am actually having to feed the poor rat while it is in there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah I am more of a dog person too, although cats are fun to watch. One funny story involving my dog Russ. (who is now no longer among us  ) On my birthday a few years ago i was merrily playing on playstation when he brought me a present. It was actually a squirrel that he'd killed, he put it on my lap, nudged my arm and jumped up and sat beside me. It was almost as if he knew it was my birthday. At the time i was freaked having a dead, bleeding squirrel on my lap with half its guts hanging out, but now that I think about it it is one of my fondest memories of him. He lived until he was 17 and I miss him greatly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, I too hate it when one of my beloved pets passes away. My cat actually does that, she kills mice outside and then brings to us. It is quite a sight waking up in the morning with a cat on top of you dropping a dead mouse on your chest! To the cat it is giving you a gift and it is a sign of love from them, but I will never get used to it. My wife says her old cat did the same thing.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 18, 2005)

For people who say cats wont play...


I once wrestled my cat when I was nine or something...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

My cat will play until she gets pissed off and then she just scratches me and walks off.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's the most spoiled cat on the face of the planet. 
One of my mother's three cats, Peanut.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha


----------



## reddragon (Mar 19, 2005)

Brandy likes to sleep on towels, and it always has to be a fresh one. She has no interest in a towel she has already slept on.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 19, 2005)

okay, whatever you say


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

My dog is following me everywhere, its annoying...She cost me my life on IL2 earlier...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's my old bastard, Smokey.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

That cat looks about as spoiled as my wife spoils ours.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 25, 2005)

My first baby (Ebony)...cute uh!




My second baby (Zack) just as cute (her brother).
Both...VERY spoilt.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

hey cripps nice pussy............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

cat..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

oh my, how did that post get split like that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice Lanc....

Here is some new pics of my Python Pandora eating some dinner.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 28, 2005)

Lovely.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2005)

hey I am ready for lunch.............thanks for sharing ..... Hakimachita !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey a snake has to eat too!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

Rat tartare - Hmmmmm, yum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I actually enjoy watching her eat. It can be quite entertaining.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry about the "up the nose" shot, but here's me and the old fella again.  

I'm just breaking in my new camera.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

nice NS but who's the guy on the left???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, that would be my nose.  

Last one for a bit, I promise. Observe the gentler side of Nonskimmer.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

The rugged Canuck Sea Dog image vapourised in a second! 

Smokey seems to have that "Where's the Hell's my dinner?" look.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think Smokey likes getting slept on.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> The rugged Canuck Sea Dog image vapourised in a second!


Yeah, come to think of it the pink blanket probably doesn't help.  

It's the cat's, I swear!  



:-"


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> I don't think Smokey likes getting slept on.



I was thinking the same thing. NS looks like he is off to dreamland!
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

wow so there's a Mrs. Skimmer??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2005)

evangilder said:


> GermansRGeniuses said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Smokey likes getting slept on.
> ...


Nah, you'd tell. There'd be more drool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Aww so skimmer is really just a big teddy bear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Well here is some new pictures of my cat and snake.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Man thats one relaxed cat. I like the snake 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Yeah my cat is spoiled. My wife treats it like it is our child. As a matter of fact the picture is of her sleeping on my wifes legs.

I love snakes, I used to have 3 of them and I cant wait to get more.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2005)

My wife did the same thing with my cat. He used to stretch out on her legs too like that. Sometimes mine.

Sadly, old Smokey died about a month ago. Just the day after I posted those last pics. I miss my old buddy.


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that - he did reach a phenomenonal age if I remember rightly.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2005)

That he did. He was 17, and he had a good life.


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

The usual feline rounds of sleeping, eating, half-hearted pursuit of small mammals and sitting on the remote control I'll bet.


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty old for a cat. It's sad to lose a pet, my condolences.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2005)

Thanks evan.



Medvedya said:


> The usual feline rounds of sleeping, eating, half-hearted pursuit of small mammals and sitting on the remote control I'll bet.


Not to mention practically lying on the keyboard sometimes. He'd sometimes lay here on my lap while I was on the computer.


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your cat, NS. 

For random amusement, here's my Carrot-Pete in the middle of a dance.


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

Is that sunshine?  I could count the number of sunny days in my time over there on one hand.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2005)

I must have been fairly lucky then, because it seems whenever I've visited the UK, the sun was out for the most part. For the two weeks I spent in Plymouth last May, the weather was great. I think we had one rainy day.


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2005)

My wife had the same thing, two week in England and damn near every day was sunny. Geez, I must have caught the worse three years in England's history! But then, I was stationed in East Anglia, which is close to the North Sea.


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2005)

It was quite a clear day, I have a picture from the same day of the car we're ripping apart to sell for bits...'cos it was in a crash.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Bit late, but im also sorry about the cat NS. 17 is a good age for a dog, never mind a cat.


We have a great sunny day here today too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> My wife did the same thing with my cat. He used to stretch out on her legs too like that. Sometimes mine.
> 
> Sadly, old Smokey died about a month ago. Just the day after I posted those last pics. I miss my old buddy.



I am sorry to hear that. I always hated it when one of my pets died. To me they are part of my family.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

We currently have a dog, Brodie, who is 12 years old. I hate to say it but I think she is on here last legs. Shes nothing like as active as she used to be and she always has to be near people. Shes borken both her back legs in the past too so I fear walking will become a problem. We will probably have to have her put down should it come to that. I would like another dog, I think it would be nice for Brodie to have some company, but my folks arent too keen. Oh well  I should really get some picture of her up 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Adler, but the old fella's at peace now. I had that bugger since I was 18. I buried him under one of his favourite trees.

We'll get another cat one of these days.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Was a great cat.

CC me and my wife have 1 cat, 1 snake, 3 girbles, 15 fist, and 2 crabs. And soon more to come.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Woah 

We had 2 dogs, now just 1. Weve got about 100 fish in the pond outside, and no less than 3 cats that arent ours that live in our garage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Yeah I have so many cats that show up trying to do my cat. I kick them all out like my cat is my daughter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Haha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

I normally hate cats but I love mine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Is she fixed?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2005)

Yeah my wife had her cut when we got her as a kitten.


----------



## sunny91 (May 14, 2005)

Hi: i have a good video with intelligent bird. 
I found site who have the file.

http://media.animal.discovery.com/fansites/petstar/videogallery/season3/ep309_winner.html

bye,

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Neat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Here is some new pictures of the snake and cat.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Well the cat looks to be at home there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Yeah when she gets into cuddle mode, you can not get her off of you.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

I've posted pix of my petz innaother thread, beiseds that you can check them at my photo site *fotograff.xf.cz* (see my sig). But here's three recent pics I made today. My two youngest cats, *Tygrik* and *Graemlin*...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2006)

Heres some new ones of my snake and the new terrarium that I bought for her.


----------



## v2 (Jan 19, 2006)

My dog Amigo vel Amiś...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder how that hedgehog fealt right about then.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool pics... but I quite dislike snakes...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Snakes rule. They are awesome creatures I love them. In the house that I want to build we have a reptile room that I am going to fill with snakes in large terrariums.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Snakes are cool, although if was to get anything it probably would be a (talking) parrot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

I like snakes, nut I wouldnt own one. Maybe a smaller one like a grass snake or similar.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

chav boy's trying to get rid of his snake if you're interested.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Nah its too much effort for me....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

what giving it a mouse every week


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah  Nah its the money its its probably old and haggered too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

you assume that just because a chav has had it it's going to be old and haggered


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is my dog Jake (7 years old but acts like he is 7 months old).

Then I have my cats Tyler (11 years old, brown one) and Ryley (12 years old, black one).

Unfortunately shortly after this pic was taken Ryley came down with cancer and we (wife and I) had to put him down on Dec 12th, 2005. We miss the little guy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what giving it a mouse every week



A mouse a week does not cut it. Mine has gotten big eneoght that it is eating 3 to 4 baby Rats every 10 to 14 days. They are actually a lot of work. You have to keep the temperature and the humidity at a certain level.

If you look at my set up at the bottom you will see the black thing outside the terrarium on the top, is my mister and it keep the humidity in the enclosure at about 70% the lamp on the right side has a ceramic heat emitter in it that keeps the temperature at about 30 degrees Celsius.

I love snakes. When I lived in the United States I had a Ball Python (4ft long), a Red Tailed Columbian Boa (6ft long) and a Burmese Python (7ft long). Right now because I dont want to buy to many with me moving to Alaska I only have a Ball Python and she is 4.5ft long right now. When we get to Alaska I am going to take Pandora with me and then I am going to buy another Burmese, Red Tail Columbian Boa, Burmese, Emerald Green Tree Boa, and a bunch more. I want about 20 or so snakes in my house. It is a hobby of mine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

From what I can see, nice looking snake 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh she is a beauty! I love her like I would any of my pets. Fun to handle too.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

My Grandad ran over a Boa in Burma. it just carried on going! Gave the truck a jump though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

That suprises me, should have crushed the ribs of them. Even Boas can have there ribs cracked just by hitting with you a hammer or something.


----------



## v2 (Feb 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh she is a beauty! I love her like I would any of my pets. Fun to handle too.



Mouse too?


----------



## Erich (Feb 2, 2006)

Hilla-bag going down with her ship .......... eh ?


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 2, 2006)

*One of my cats called Rosie... Just don't ask where the mouse is*






*and again.*






*Rosie Sunshine. Sunshine had to be put down last year after 13 year's........and I cried my eye's out  *

*The blonde in the middle will also be put down at somepoint soon....*


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is my Rottweiler Keely, 110 pounds of pure muscle, she is a big girl, but her hips are really bothering her, its because of the weight but like I said most of the weight is muscle and you cant lose muscle with excersice, so I have to give her a bunch of Glucosimine in her food everyday to help her joints stay strong and to ease the pain.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2006)

that's a sick pic V2....


----------



## v2 (Feb 3, 2006)

realy? It's live..


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah but not for a very long time, i'd say. or do you think they're friends?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 3, 2006)

v2 said:


> realy? It's live..


No the mouse would have been dead already, if it was alive it would have hopped out of that damn things mouth.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2006)

btw, what kind of snake is that. i'd say it's a Horned Viper but I'm not very good at snakes...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> v2 said:
> 
> 
> > realy? It's live..
> ...



He is trying to say "Its Life" not that it was alive.  

I tried to find a picture of my Python eating, but I think they are all on my lap top and not my PC.



Pisis said:


> btw, what kind of snake is that. i'd say it's a Horned Viper but I'm not very good at snakes...



It looks like a small Gaboon Viper.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > v2 said:
> ...



Oh, now I see!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

That is what I tell me wife also "Its Life" whenever I feed rats to my snake.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, life is life but that doesn't change the fact some of the events in it are disturbing or sick...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the way some people eat is sick. A snake eating is actually more easy to watch then most people (who dont have manners), cats or dogs. Atleast it does not make wiered sick mummppfing sounds like a cat does.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

Whatever. I didn't mean that on snakes, I meant that generally.
I think snakes are very interesting creatures (as all animals) but I don't need to see them eating.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

I find it interesting.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

I've no prob with that mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Well here are some new pics of my cat and snake. My snake Pandora just got fed last night again so they are pics of her feeding.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Love the pictures, Adler!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

Hehe, great shit.... Heres two of my favorite snake pics....

In my "travels", I have run across many many reptiles and snakes.... U learn rather quickly to respect ALL snakes in the field... Failure to do so could mean loss of a limb or death....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

The upper picture looks like a Ball Python which is what I have.

When I get to Alaska I am building a Snake Room in my house and in it I am going to have the Ball Python that I have and then I want to get another Burmese Python, a Columbian Red Tail Boa, Green Tree Boa, Rainbow Boa and whatever snakes I wish to have. I used to have a Burmese and a Columbian Red Tail but because of my wife I went with just a Ball Python right now because at 5ft they do not get that big, and she was skeptical about snakes at first with no real experience with them, but now she rather likes them and finds them interesting to watch.

Pandora though (that is the snake I have now) is the best one that I have ever had. She was a bitch at first, but now is very docile and very friendly.


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

View through my window...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG @ rockpython!!!!  

BTW, v2, you have a Polar Bear pet?


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry Pisis no bears... Only wild roe-deers in garden through my window... but nice ones...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a picture of my brother's girlfriends pet Hamster ... perfect Boa meat ... I took the picture, and I think it's pretty damn good! Even if done with a phone


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah that's a good pic - if taken by a cellphone...
And v2, sorry, now I see them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

Naw Hamsters are too small. For a baby snake maybe...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be a light snack!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

An appetizer!


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 13, 2006)

Here my animals in one of their typical busy day

L to R Floor: Biancaneve (Snow white), Mozart, Nico della Tavolara (nick :
Omone = Big Man) 

L to R couch: Gris (Gray), Filomena (nick: Lilla), Ortensia (nick: Il Mostro, The Paw, Saddam and others)


----------



## Clave (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a plague of animals! run for the hills!


----------

